# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  آهـ لـ وج ـدكِ } ع ـوآم قلبي ،.

## للدموع إحساس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،.*
*و الصلآة و السلآم على أشرف الأنبيآء و المرسلين ،.*
*محمداً و آل بيته الطيبين الطآهرين ،.*
*،،، {*
*مُؤسف أن أرآكِ حبيبتي ،.*
*تستغيثين ،.*
*فلآ يغيثكِ إلآ صرآخ أطفآل ،.*
*و فزع نسآء ،.*
*و أٌمهآت ثكلى ،.*
*تتضرع بـ الدعآء ،.*

*،،،{*
*مؤلم أن أشهدكِ محآطة بـ البلوى ،.*
*و لآ يد حق تمتد لـ تطبب طعنة الأشقى ،.*
*موجع أن أرآكِ ،.*
*و قد خذلكِ الأدنى قبل الأقصى ،.*
*مميت أن أقف هنآ ،.*
*أُتلفظ سُم ظليمتي ،.*
*و لآ أحد يأبه لـ أمر تلك الدعوى ،.*

*،،،{*
*أُصمدي عوآم الخير أُصمدي ،.*
*تعكزي العزم ،.*
*و أستندي الإبآء ،.*
*أنشدي الصبر ،.*
*و رددي صدى النصر في الأرجآء ،.*
*مُؤيدة بـ النصر إن شآء الله ،.*

*،،،{* 
*لآيكسركِ الخذلآن ،.*
*و يستوطن اليأس طهر الوجدآن ،.*
*بعين الله أنتِ ،.*
*و بعهدة الفآرس الضرغآم ،.*

*،،،{*
*قبضة من ظلآم عوآم و ظليمتهآ ،.*
*نثرتهآ ،.*
*تتبعهآ زفرآت وجعي ،.*
*و لـ يمسح الله على قلوب ،.*
*أهآلي الأُسآرى بـ الصبر و السلوآن ،.*
*أملين أن يردهم ربنآ الكريم إلى ديآرهم سآلمين ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


سلمت تلك القريحة التي جسدت مُعاناة وهموم ،،لأبرياء..



ستبقى عوامكم شامخة بعزيمة كل من فيها ..


ولن يتلبسها أدنى ضعف وانهزام ..


والله على كل ظالم ..


فهو معكم احبتي وأهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم معكم ..


ونصر الله قريب يحتويكم بإذن الله ..


سلم ذلك القلم الحساس..

وذلك الولاء العظيم ..


دمتم بكل خير ..


موفقة غاليتي ومقضية حوائجكِ..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> *اللهم صلي و سلم و زد وبآرك على محمد وآل محمد ،.* 
> 
> سلمت تلك القريحة التي جسدت مُعاناة وهموم ،،لأبرياء..
> 
> * يسلم قلبك إلهي ،.*
> 
> ستبقى عوامكم شامخة بعزيمة كل من فيها ..
> ...



 *دمعه على السطور ،.*
*لم أكذب قط ،.*
*حين قلت أن ليس هنآك من يآبه لـ أمر هذة الدعوى ،.*
*سوى قلوب صآدقة ،.*
*و أروآح طآهرة ،.*
*حلقت في سمآء بوحي هنآ ،.*
*و أثبت تعآضدهآ ،.*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*يآ صآحبة الخلق الأصيل ،.*
*لآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

دموعتي  

حبيبتي  ..  موفقة الى كل خير 

قلم رائع  كا عادتك  

يسطر الم وعشق واضح  الى عواميتك 

ونحن معكم وبقربكم والخجل من التقصير يملى وجوهنا 

وشموخكم سوف يبقاء  وينجح  بحق محمد وال محمد  

فيض ودي لكـ

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم
> *و عليكم السلآم والرحمة من الله و الرضوآن ،.* 
> 
> دموعتي 
> 
> حبيبتي .. موفقة الى كل خير 
> 
> قلم رائع كا عادتك 
> *الروعة أنتم ،.*
> ...



 
*سـ تقف عوآم الخير ،.*
*بـ شموخهآ المعهود ،.*
*و سـ تزأر في وجه الظلم ،.*
*أبد الدهور ،.*
*يسندهآ الحق ،.*
*و تؤآزرهآ الحريه ،.*
*و حتماً تشملهآ رعآية الملكوت ،.*
*سويتي ،.*
*شُكري و تقديري ،.*
*لـ مشآعركِ النبيله ،.*
*و خلقكِ الأصيله ،.*
*لـآ ع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## حلم الورد

:icon30:  :idea: سلم قلمك الأكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والأحساس المرهف وفقتي لكل خير :toung:

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


كتب على ال محمد وشيعتهم ان يتجرعو كأس الظلم 


ولكن هناك فرج من الله وقريبا جدا جدا جدا 


دام ولائنا لاهل البيت وقتلنا بسبب محبتهم وولايتهم 

فأهلا بكل ما يجري علينا 


وصابرين بأذن الله تعالى 


والنصر آت ان شاء الله 


ايماننا لم ولن يهتز ابدا 

ايماننا قائم على اساس صحيح وبولاية  محمد وال محمد 


فالحق معنا ان شاء الله


اخيه 


قلوبنا معكم وحاسين بكل الي تعانون منه الحين 

مرينا بنفس الي تمرون فيه ولازلنا فيه 


بس ايمانا بالله قوي وبمحمد وال محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم 


والفرج من الله وقريب بأذن الله 


وما لنا الا ان نرفع ايدينا بدعاء والدعاء بتعجيل الفرج لصاحب الزمان صلوات الله عليه وعلى ابائه 

والصبر والعمل والتضحية لوضع افضل 


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> سلم قلمك الأكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والأحساس المرهف وفقتي لكل خير



 

*و سلِم مروركِ الـأروع ،.*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ،.*
*لـآ عدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي و سلم و زد و بآرك على محمد وآل محمد ،.* 
> كتب على ال محمد وشيعتهم ان يتجرعو كأس الظلم 
> 
> 
> ولكن هناك فرج من الله وقريبا جدا جدا جدا 
> 
> ...





*نعم بـ إذن المولى ،.*
*سـ ترفرف رآيآت النصر ،.*
*من أرض عوآم ،.*
*و سـ يعم الأمن كل الـأرجآء ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*نحتآج المزيد و المزيد من الدعآء ،.*
*نور الهدى ،.*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ توقفكِ ،.*
*عوآم الشموخ ،.*
*تسمو بـ ح ـب محمد وآل محمد ،.*
*و هيهآت منآ الذله ،.*
*لـآع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*سلمت تلك القريحة النازفة بشعارات النصر والصبر*
*قلوبنا الحرى معكم تلهج بتراتيل الدعاء في جوف الليل لستم وحدكم*
*النصر قريب وآت فصبر صبرا يابني عوام*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عوام أنتِ الام التي تلد الابطال
ستظلين شامخه رغم أنف كل الاعداء
ستظلين وسنظل نندد بشعارات الرفض للظلم 
ولن نركع الا لله
لن نركع الا لله ...
للدموع
سلمت قريحتك على ما أبدعتي به هنا من كلمات
في حف عوامنا
عوام العز والفخر ..
فليحفظكِ الرب
وليحفظ لنا عوام ويحفظ المناضل الكبير والمناضلين الصغر ..
بالوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## hope

*لآيكسركِ الخذلآن ،.
و يستوطن اليأس طهر الوجدآن ،.*
*بعين الله أنتِ ،.*
*و بعهدة الفآرس الضرغآم ،.*


*...* 


*للدموع إحساس ..* 

*رآئعهـ أنتي !!*


*سلمت المشاعر التي عبّرت*
*وأطلقت مآ بِدآخلهآ  ,,* 


*دمتي بحفظ اللهـ /..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *سلمت تلك القريحة النازفة بشعارات النصر والصبر*
> *قلوبنا الحرى معكم تلهج بتراتيل الدعاء في جوف الليل لستم وحدكم*
> *النصر قريب وآت فصبر صبرا يابني عوام*



 
* سر صمودنآ ،.*
*هي تلك القلوب الطآهرة ،.*
*التي لـآ زلت تحتضننآ بـ صآدق دعآئهآ ،.*
*أفيضو علينآ بـ المزيد و المزيد ،.*
*و الله أكبر ،.*
*منهآج النصر بـ إذن الله ،.*
*زينبية ،.*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ نُبل مشآعركِ ،.*
*لـآع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عوام أنتِ الام التي تلد الابطال
> ستظلين شامخه رغم أنف كل الاعداء
> ستظلين وسنظل نندد بشعارات الرفض للظلم 
> ولن نركع الا لله
> لن نركع الا لله ...
> للدموع
> سلمت قريحتك على ما أبدعتي به هنا من كلمات
> ...




 
*عوآم الخير ،.*
*تأبى الخضوع ،.*
*و الله فوق كل معتدي ،.*
*و الله أكبر ،.*
*سـ تزلز أركآن الظلم ،.*
*بـ مشيئة الله ،.*
*و بهآ سـ نجني النصر ،.*
*همس الصمت ،.*
*لـآ تحتآجين الشكر ،.*
*لـأنكِ من عوآم فرعهآ الأصيل ،.*
*لكن الشكر و كل الشكر ،.*
*لـ تلكِ الروح الطآهرة التي تسكنكِ ،.*
*لـآع ــــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *لآيكسركِ الخذلآن ،.*
> 
> *و يستوطن اليأس طهر الوجدآن ،.*
> *بعين الله أنتِ ،.*
> *و بعهدة الفآرس الضرغآم ،.* 
> 
> *...*  
> 
> *للدموع إحساس ..*  
> ...



*عوآميتي ،.*
*هي سر روعتي  ،.*
*فـ لو لـآهآ لمآ كنت ،.*
*كذآلك ،.*
*و الله أكبر ،.*
*من كل مُعتدي ،.*
*hope ،.*
*يآ بنت عوآم الـأبآء ،.*
*النصر لنآ بـ إذن الله ،.*
*و الله أكبر ،.*
*سرنآ ،.*
*سلمتي من كل مكروه أُخيه ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------

